# Hi...my name is lofisamuri



## lofisamuri (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a newbie here; thanks for having me aboard. 

My first experiences with classical music began with Bugs Bunny and Tom & Jerry. It's true...and I'm sure alot of you did as well. It's a good starting point right? (at least brings back great memories!)

I've moved on from the cartoons (although I still catch a few from time to time) but still enjoy a powerful & moving classical song here and there.

I like rich, dynamic mostly instrumentals; full orchestral sounds, epic swells and hushed interludes. Bach, Mozart, Bizet and Handel are probably my favorites; but always looking for more. 

I also love classical - crossover - as I've been into electronic music for many years and it seems natural that electronic composers (the few that are around) are an extension of the great composers of yesteryear. 

So with that - please feel free to share great composers, orchestras, artists and the like - and I'll do the same.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, lofisamuri. Welcome to TC! 

Yes, most of my early exposure to classical music was from cartoons, too.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi lofismauri ... 

My first experiences with classical music were when my parents played in the symphony orchestra. Our family of four would play together at home - Tuba, Violin, Viola and Piano ... wierd combination for a quasi quartet, but they were memorable times. 

Kh


----------

